# Members no longer posting.



## lakercapt

Have I missed something but some of the regular posters have been absent for a while and wonder what has happened to them.
I have not seen "Keltic Star" for a while nor "Binnacle to name but two."


----------



## Samsette

lakercapt said:


> Have I missed something but some of the regular posters have been absent for a while and wonder what has happened to them.
> I have not seen "Keltic Star" for a while nor "Binnacle to name but two."


KS was a strong poster as was Seamen38 so, what has become of them.
There are quite a few others, also, and I hope they will return. The Stormy Weather section has been reduced to just one thread, which is a pity, 'cause I enjoy more livelier stuff.


----------



## hawkey01

Lakercapt,

Binnacle was on the site on the 4th April 2019.
Keltic Star has not been around for a very longtime. His last visit was 13th January 2018.

Seamen38 not listed as a member.

Hawkey01


----------



## Annmckinnon

I posted a similar comment not so long ago regarding absent members ,they seem to vanish into thin air


----------



## Barrie Youde

A bit like the Merchant Navy, really.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Seaman38 [seaman38] is still a member - last post 11 March 19. (Thumb)

I guess the site is not as interesting as it once was. Fragmentation of members to other sites, some old hands no longer with us, some boring topics being posted. It will either pick up or slowly go the way of many others.

Hugh


----------



## Farmer John

We are getting older, and certain times of the year most of us are asleep.


----------



## Dickyboy

Hugh MacLean said:


> Seaman38 [seaman38] is still a member - last post 11 March 19. (Thumb)
> 
> I guess the site is not as interesting as it once was. Fragmentation of members to other sites, some old hands no longer with us, some boring topics being posted. It will either pick up or slowly go the way of many others.
> 
> Hugh


I agree (For what it's worth)
Some threads have become boring, but one of main complaints is how quickly almost any thread can be turned into a political argument.
There are many grumpy old sods who would prefer to bemoan the state of the world than chat about their lives at sea.
It should be a happy trip down memory lane, much of which could be repeated over the years. 

It could also be said that it's all been said, so what's the point in staying in the forums?


----------



## spongebob

I went back through my posts recently trying to find one I made about ten years ago and as I trolled through I was amazed at how many then frequent posters had dropped out.
Passing away, old age, boredom what ever , we are thinning our ranks as time becomes our leveller rather than other sites taking our fancy.
Those sea going days are long gone for many, I signed off my last ship almost sixty years ago, I have well nigh exhausted my stories but I will hang in here until the ship or I founder.
Keep posting .

Bob


----------



## RNW

Bob, I am one of those who have stopped posting, not because I am disinterested, I look at the site daily, I just don't have any new stories to post.
But now I do !!
I live in Australia and a friend I made in Dover at the PWSTS in 1969 who lives in Blackpool has contacted me to say he has been given a visa to live in Australia.
Can you imagine what a reunion this will be when we meet.
We live in a very special world wide circle of like minded people. We all love the sea and it's people.
RNW


----------



## Harry Nicholson

All things change. Ten years ago the Brocklebank forum buzzed with traffic - alas now it is rare to find a new post. Even so, SN is worth hanging onto - what else is there for an 80 yr old in the wilds of North Yorkshire who must keep an eye on his PSA?
Now my broken arm is mended, I'm driving again, making enamel art with a kiln, and writing memoir. I can recommend scribbling down your memories, even though most immediate family go glassy-eyed - it's amazing what lurks in the mind (better than what's on telly, at least).

It's inevitable that our happy band will diminish, impermanence is the way of things. Meanwhile, it will be soon warm enough to sow the runner beans.
May you all be happy.


----------



## spongebob

Harry, I am about to plant out my Brocolli as autumn sets in down under, the PSA is on a Lazy rise and all is well
At least we have had the internet facility through which to enjoy one another's company and stories , a luxury denied all those Agincourt Longbowmen who had to fade away without sharing their tales and unable to leave an indelible mark on the scroll.
( providing SN doesn't go to ground)

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

In bed with a flu for a week. 
And nobody gave a damn.


----------



## Dartskipper

I wondered about all that coughing and sneezing...….:sweat:


----------



## Dickyboy

Engine Serang said:


> In bed with a flu for a week.
> And nobody gave a damn.


Hope you're better now E S. Influenza is horrid innit?
I've had it a few times, and twice it developed into pneumonia which resulted in hospitalisation and very seriously ill. No one locally noticed, but they wouldn't coz I never told anyone.


----------



## Farmer John

Engine Serang said:


> In bed with a flu for a week.
> And nobody gave a damn.


Was it in the "Bicycling Times"?

(read "Diary of a Nobody").


----------



## spongebob

ES , sorry to hear of your set back but it is a timely reminder to me to attend the local doctor and receive the latest concoction of antigerm ,free for over sixty fives, as our winter looms.

Get well and posting

Bob


----------



## Engine Serang

spongebob said:


> ES , sorry to hear of your set back but it is a timely reminder to me to attend the local doctor and receive the latest concoction of antigerm ,free for over sixty fives, as our winter looms.
> 
> Get well and posting
> 
> Bob


I beg your pardon BOB. The Memsahib and myself trooped along to Boots last October and had our Flu jab, Euro 20 each, as we do every year.
Must have caught a different strain or perhaps a touch of swine flu.


----------



## stein

Trotterdotpom, a frequent poster for many years, I have not seen any of his comments lately.


----------



## spongebob

Yes, we miss his cut and thrust, even feared it at times , but don't take too many liberties.
He is lurking in the background

Bob


----------



## OilJiver

Yes Bob. A master of the one liner. 

(Come on John – just give us a quickie).


----------



## Ron Stringer

Engine Serang said:


> The Memsahib and myself trooped along to Boots last October and had our Flu jab, Euro 20 each, as we do every year.


Demand a refund! (Jester)


----------



## lakercapt

Engine Serang said:


> I beg your pardon BOB. The Memsahib and myself trooped along to Boots last October and had our Flu jab, Euro 20 each, as we do every year.
> Must have caught a different strain or perhaps a touch of swine flu.


Wow we get it for free at many locations!!!!


----------



## Chris Isaac

The site has just run out of steam.
We have no more stories to tell.
The gallery postings have become boring.
We need a new injection of seafarers, the trouble is that there are no “new” seafarers. When we left the sea it all just died.
Today’s seafarers do not have the adventures and fun that we enjoyed and remembered.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Chris Isaac said:


> The site has just run out of steam.
> We have no more stories to tell.
> The gallery postings have become boring.
> We need a new injection of seafarers, the trouble is that there are no “new” seafarers. When we left the sea it all just died.
> Today’s seafarers do not have the adventures and fun that we enjoyed and remembered.


Maybe that is part of the reason but my own view is that many members became disenchanted with the new, seemingly disinterested, ownership of this site, followed by lots of Korean spam which seemed to go unchecked for a long time. Then there was the problems with the gallery, disappearing photos etc, and the schism which saw a lot of frequent posters move over to the Ships History site.
I still like SN, and look in every day, but I must admit to getting bored with some of the input these days.
I suppose it is up to us to start new and hopefully, interesting threads.(Thumb)


----------



## lakercapt

Guess we are now looked on as silly old men reminiscing about days gone by and as a sort of history lesson.
Our tales have been told ad nausem and we hear the cry "Oh no not again" and that far away look.
I wrote of my time sailing and was told it may make good reading if you were to publish it but to be honest, it would only have a very limited appeal and I did it mainly for the grandchildren and maybe those that come after I go to "Fiddlers Green"


----------



## surveychile

I stopped to post photos and comments in SN due to the famous "survey busy, blah, blah", I will continue when the website operates in a normal way.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Phil Saul

Pat Kennedy said:


> Maybe that is part of the reason but my own view is that many members became disenchanted with the new, seemingly disinterested, ownership of this site, followed by lots of Korean spam which seemed to go unchecked for a long time. Then there was the problems with the gallery, disappearing photos etc, and the schism which saw a lot of frequent posters move over to the Ships History site.
> I still like SN, and look in every day, but I must admit to getting bored with some of the input these days.
> I suppose it is up to us to start new and hopefully, interesting threads.(Thumb)


I've got to agree with you Pat.
This site has become pretty boring and no-one in admin appears to be driving it.
Although I still look in almost every day, it definitely doesn't have the input it used to have. I'm getting much more out of the Blue Funnel Facebook page currently than I'm getting out of this site.
Maybe we should invite Bill Davies back as he was always good for a laugh.
Oops!! that may be a little too controversial.
Regards Phil (Thumb)


----------



## Somerton

It is sad to see that some of the long time members are not enjoying SN as much as before . I still think that is a great site . It has given me and I am sure many others a lot of enjoyment in seeing the posts that have brought back so many happy memories of the ships we sailed in and the blokes we sailed with . I just hope that it will continue for years to come . So come on guys get posting . Regards . Alex C .


----------



## surveychile

Alex I really enjoy posting my photos and comments in SN but when you are really fighting against impediments or viruses embedded in the website itself such as the already boring and famous "Busy try again shortly or blah, blah" this gets boring and sometimes one can lose patience.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## spongebob

surveychile said:


> Alex I really enjoy posting my photos and comments in SN but when you are really fighting against impediments or viruses embedded in the website itself such as the already boring and famous "Busy try again shortly or blah, blah" this gets boring and sometimes one can lose patience.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomi.


Is there not one moderator/ supervisor/ official representative of this site that can provide some meaningful information about this debacle. And to advise us what positive action is being taken .

Bob


----------



## tugger

I go on other sites and the same thing is happening, as one sage said all the tales have been told; no more young blood going to sea. Just read an article about a new training ship for seamen in the Philippines; will take 200 cadets with 40 crew, will have to wait for a long time before they are able to put up posts of their sea time.
I went to the Vindicatrix Training ship in Gloucester in 49 and get the Vindi news from our association, only thing is every three months I get news of more crossing the bar; including some old mates. But all of us still have our memories to keep us sane, and sites like this one let us know that we are not alone; and those memories are shared by many and enjoyed by all; including repeat tales never mind how tall.
Tugger


----------



## RHP

surveychile said:


> I stopped to post photos and comments in SN due to the famous "survey busy, blah, blah", I will continue when the website operates in a normal way.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomi.


I stopped posting photos 12 months ago, sadly the charm has worn off as there is a strong risk that the owners will simply pull the plug at any time and all our photos, stories, comments, experiences will be lost. It's a terrible shame as there used to be a strong camaraderie on the site.

The forum is similarly no fun any more, all discussion being basically one man competing with another as brexit rips our little world apart. The same people smother the forum in their over bearing views. 

I'd say overall that SN is pretty well playing in extra time.....


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

To all intents and purposes I stopped posting photos during the 'big photo' and temporary (although we did not know that at the time) gallery loss. I now rarely post photos here and only 'expendable' ones at that.

The foregoing is disappointing in that SN has a far greater readership than the alternative which has the advantage of larger picture size and no limit on daily posting. SH also has the appearance (at least) of better maintenance albeit a smaller membership.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Phil Saul said:


> I've got to agree with you Pat.
> This site has become pretty boring and no-one in admin appears to be driving it.
> Although I still look in almost every day, it definitely doesn't have the input it used to have. I'm getting much more out of the Blue Funnel Facebook page currently than I'm getting out of this site.
> Maybe we should invite Bill Davies back as he was always good for a laugh.
> Oops!! that may be a little too controversial.
> Regards Phil (Thumb)


Phil, I guess many members dont know who Bill Davies is, or dont recall his alleged misdemeanors. Some believe that he still lurks under one of his many pseudonyms, but I dont believe he would waste his time.
Although I never met Bill I have spoken to one or two ex Blue Flue crew who sailed with him, and by all accounts he was a good seaman and genuine bloke. However, he apparently did not suffer fools gladly and always wanted to have the last word. Hence, I suppose, his habit of using sock puppets to bolster his arguments on here.

Meanwhile, it may be of interest to you to learn that Odyssey Works is now almost completely demolished, little now remains of Holt's mighty empire in Birkenhead, and the only ships to be seen in the port are 2 laid up RFAs and the odd coaster discharging steel products at the Clan sheds.
Best regards
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## R651400

The great pity about Bill Davies was Blue Funnel deckhand to command of the then world's biggest tanker in "Universe Ireland" he had genuinely more to offer the site as a respected seafarer rather than his dishonesty. 
A crying shame to put it mildly.


----------



## lakercapt

Crossed swords with Bill Davies on a few occasions and he is only one from the originals who made this site the challenging place because of the strong opinions he held.
Guess we are becoming a rare breed !!!! !


----------



## Cutsplice

I always enjoyed Bill Davis,s posts never knew he had other names on this site.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> I always enjoyed Bill Davis,s posts never knew he had other names on this site.


I found it difficult to believe at first. Bill and I came from the same hometown, attended the same school and both of us joined Blue Funnel at age 16 as deckboys, although Bill was five years ahead of me.
When the allegations surfaced that he had been posting under various names, I couldnt believe it but the ,then, site owner, Steve, actually telephoned me and gave me chapter and verse of Bill's rule bending, I was gobsmacked.
It was a shame. As others have said he was a very knowledgeable seaman who had accomplished much in his life. Latterly he was, maybe still is, a farmer in Shropshire, who occasionally shipped out as master on VLCCs.


----------



## Neil McInnes

Does anyone Know want has happened to Bobby.


----------



## Phil Saul

Pat Kennedy said:


> I found it difficult to believe at first. Bill and I came from the same hometown, attended the same school and both of us joined Blue Funnel at age 16 as deckboys, although Bill was five years ahead of me.
> When the allegations surfaced that he had been posting under various names, I couldnt believe it but the ,then, site owner, Steve, actually telephoned me and gave me chapter and verse of Bill's rule bending, I was gobsmacked.
> It was a shame. As others have said he was a very knowledgeable seaman who had accomplished much in his life. Latterly he was, maybe still is, a farmer in Shropshire, who occasionally shipped out as master on VLCCs.


Hi Pat,
Bill Davies was the type of individual who always had to be right, hence the reason for him inventing all those alter-egos so that it appeared that others supported his views, regardless of how ridiculous they were.
Just goes to prove the dangers of remaining at sea too long, as it's a young mans game and I don't think I ever came across anyone over 40 who did not display some type of idiosyncrasy in their character.

Across the spectrum, from old bed-room steward to old-man, they were always a little weird and whether it was down to the life of isolation or the grog, who knows but life at sea certainly high-lighted those flaws in peoples character.

Sorry to hear about the demise of Odyssey Works and Birkenhead docks, as they were the type of institution I just assumed would go on forever in my youth. I'm coming over to the UK in August so will have to try and re-visit my old haunts just for old-times sake but guess I will be in for a shock.

Regards Phil (Thumb)


----------



## Cisco

I think the ' Great Gallery Drama of '17 ' had a lot to do with it getting so quiet.... what with the old owner of the site then going and setting up in opposition and taking half the trade away... I thought that a rather cynical move.

That plus most of us have already told all our yarns at least once... not that that matters as most here won't remember having read it before anyway....

I miss the quiz stuff and the ships needing identifying ... that seems to have all but disappeared.....


----------



## spongebob

Cisco said:


> I think the ' Great Gallery Drama of '17 ' had a lot to do with it getting so quiet.... what with the old owner of the site then going and setting up in opposition and taking half the trade away... I thought that a rather cynical move.
> 
> That plus most of us have already told all our yarns at least once... not that that matters as most here won't remember having read it before anyway....
> 
> I miss the quiz stuff and the ships needing identifying ... that seems to have all but disappeared.....


With the old owner still on this site while promoting the other the whole situation is becoming like a rear guard action.


----------



## Frank P

Pat Kennedy said:


> I found it difficult to believe at first. Bill and I came from the same hometown, attended the same school and both of us joined Blue Funnel at age 16 as deckboys, although Bill was five years ahead of me.
> When the allegations surfaced that he had been posting under various names, I couldnt believe it but the ,then, site owner, Steve, actually telephoned me and gave me chapter and verse of Bill's rule bending, I was gobsmacked.
> It was a shame. As others have said he was a very knowledgeable seaman who had accomplished much in his life. Latterly he was, maybe still is, a farmer in Shropshire, who occasionally shipped out as master on VLCCs.


Regarding Bill Davies, he was not alone, at that time (long ago) there was several members on the site who had multiple accounts and one of them is still posting now via his main account (not me). A moderator who has now passed away told me that the main reason for him quitting as a moderator was in his words (the goings on behind the scenes)............(Thumb)

Cheers Frank


----------



## seaman38

Samsette said:


> KS was a strong poster as was Seamen38 so, what has become of them.
> .


Alas to the disappointment of a few (or possibly many) I can confirm that Seaman38 is still alive and well having just returned yesterday from a months dancing in Tenerife. I had advised that I was going to be absent. When I am away I never look at a computer and my telephone works on steam, if there is anything important happening in my personal life it will appear on my wife's gadgets. Vacation time is for relaxing, reading, talking to people and in our case dancing.

I am surprised to learn from a member that I was never listed as a member. (Smoke)

For Laker Captain,(and others) keep writing your about your memories and experiences. When at sea and ashore in the marine industry we considered our lives normal and accepted the dangers of our profession, such as hurricanes, cyclones, anti cyclones, Malacca Straits pirates, collisions, onboard fires and many more incidences as normal fare of our profession. When talking to people who say 'What did you do?' and you tell them some of your experiences, without embellishment, they find it interesting, as one Banker said to me, 'I thought my job was interesting, now I realise it was boring' he was not alone in those comments throughout the years.

I would say to anyone who writes for their own satisfaction to keep their passion alive and hope that their grand children may one day read them, contact your local University Librarian (or the one near where you spent your childhood) as your jottings are all part of history. My own ramblings about what I could recall from age 5 to 27 (120,000 words) are lodged with Hull University, it is not necessary to have been to University, my own formal education virtually finished at the age of 13. However I have always been an avid reader


----------



## hawkey01

Seaman38,

Only posted that - Seamen38 was not a member as that is the name I was quoted on the post. 
Glad you are well and full of life. 
Maybe you could be the new judge to take over from Darcey Bussell on Strictly Come Dancing!

Hawkey01


----------



## seaman38

hawkey01 said:


> Seaman38,
> 
> Only posted that - Seamen38 was not a member as that is the name I was quoted on the post.
> Glad you are well and full of life.
> Maybe you could be the new judge to take over from Darcey Bussell on Strictly Come Dancing!
> 
> Hawkey01


Thanks your message, I'd rather take over Darcey Bussell![=P] but guess it's a case of dream-on


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Frank P said:


> Regarding Bill Davies, he was not alone, at that time (long ago) there was several members on the site who had multiple accounts and one of them is still posting now via his main account (not me). A moderator who has now passed away told me that the main reason for him quitting as a moderator was in his words (the goings on behind the scenes)............(Thumb)
> 
> Cheers Frank


Interesting Frank.
I have long held the view that there are some members with multiple identities on here. It is noticeable that one or two posters pop up in support of an initial posting, but rarely do they post any stand alone postings. They function solely as a little support network, with no original thoughts of their own.

Root em out and kill em, I say(Jester)


----------



## spongebob

Quote

I would say to anyone who writes for their own satisfaction to keep their passion alive and hope that their grand children may one day read them, contact your local University Librarian (or the one near where you spent your childhood) as your jottings are all part of history. My own ramblings about what I could recall from age 5 to 27 (120,000 words) are lodged with Hull University, it is not necessary to have been to University, my own formal education virtually finished at the age of 13. However I have always been an avid reader[/QUOTE]

I have been an avid writer ever since I bought a computer 18 years ago and I never miss an opportunity to place on paper any of the experiences or thoughts that come to mind.
The great majority of this scribe lays dormant in my hard drive with the hope that some day some one might dig to its depths and expose the meanderings of this old man who may have been their Great great grandfather!
A fair bit of my jottings are imbedded on this site, one of the reasons my hackles are raised when SN's existence is threatened, an emotion stirred that is as powerful as a mother reacting to a critisism of her child or that of a woman scorned.

One day Molly Woppy I might be discovered.

Bob


----------



## Linda van Ekelenburg

*don't give up the ship*

I have nothing to offer regarding the ships mentioned in this post, but I encourage members to continue following this site because you never know what will happen. Sometimes the new information about a ship you knew nothing about will incite your interst and start you on a new quest. Other times (as was the case for me) you will find present in a post something which at first seems only tangentially related to your search but ends up being a very close clue. So, sorry I have nothing to add but encouragement...
Oops! also gratitude to all the members who continue to help perfect strangers in their search for the important stories that make up our collective international and personal nautical heritage.


----------



## barry john macauley

One of the nicest names on SN, it rolls off the tongue, should be set to music.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#50 

Thank you, Linda!

Without exception, we all like the sound of our own voices, or we would not post here at all. Those of us who continue to post are most grateful that SN exists - and happy to hear that a non-mariner might sometimes even read our scribblings.

Until a mere twenty-five years ago, nothing like SN ever had existed - and for most of us today it is hugely refreshing to be able to turn the clock back, if only in our own minds, for far more than twenty five years. Much very useful information is exchanged 

Vive SN!


----------



## Frank P

Linda van Ekelenburg said:


> I have nothing to offer regarding the ships mentioned in this post, but I encourage members to continue following this site because you never know what will happen. Sometimes the new information about a ship you knew nothing about will incite your interst and start you on a new quest. Other times (as was the case for me) you will find present in a post something which at first seems only tangentially related to your search but ends up being a very close clue. So, sorry I have nothing to add but encouragement...
> Oops! also gratitude to all the members who continue to help perfect strangers in their search for the important stories that make up our collective international and personal nautical heritage.


I agree with your views, people should continue posting even if occasionally the stories get repeated............(Thumb)

Frank


----------



## Erimus

Frank P said:


> I agree with your views, people should continue posting even if occasionally the stories get repeated............(Thumb)
> 
> Frank


With you there Frank.

Geoff


----------



## Engine Serang

I would like a second identity, one that is educated and erudite with just a touch of poetry. This would be a foil to Engine Serang whom most members regard as a bit of a half-wit.
I shall call myself Captain Courageous.


----------



## seaman38

Frank P said:


> I agree with your views, people should continue posting even if occasionally the stories get repeated............(Thumb)
> 
> Frank


They don't get repeated Frank, we just forget that we told them in the first place!

Thank you for your post Linda

I know many think they have nothing to tell, but you will be surprised how one jotting can spark another memory, they don't have to be in chronological order, once you start you'll find that even a word or the name of a port will bring back a moment of your life, which you may think insignificant or of no interest, but remember those who never had the privilege of going to sea and experiencing things and places we took as normal, may be interested in them.

Many of us on here have had, and will continue to have differences of opinion, but we all had a common mistress, whom at times we hated, but mostly loved. What other profession could place you apparently in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by a 360 degree horizon with stars from horizon to horizon and also being paid for the privilege, it is important to record these wonderous moments in time.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#55 

ES,

Are you really qualified to say that most members regard you as a bit of a half-wit?

If so, you are indeed courageous. So courageous that you might even blow your own cover - and we would all then know for certain that it would be ES posting under a false name!


----------



## John Jarman

Engine Serang said:


> I would like a second identity, one that is educated and erudite with just a touch of poetry. This would be a foil to Engine Serang whom most members regard as a bit of a half-wit.
> I shall call myself Captain Courageous.


"A bit of a half wit". Well ES (CC) I recon your maths proves both of you are a every bit an astute person!! A bit of two halves make you two bits of a wit. Or does that make both of you a bit of two half wits or a bit of two wits? 
Sit a bit before you pit-your-wits to answer that bit. 

JJ.


----------



## CEYLON220

Being ex Royal Navy I feel that all my mates from the 1950-70 era have all passed away or no longer use the computer as I seem to be the only one here on SN who is still alive and kicking (just !!!!), lost contacts from the lads I knew on the RFA RESURGENT 1958/9 and the lads from my old navy ships have dwindled away ,even the navy reunions that I attended have closed due to lack of membership, it would be nice to log on one of these days and see someone asking the where abouts of 
Dave from the cruiser CEYLON or one of the other ships---I`m 83 now so I haven't many years in front of me so please if there is anyone out there who knew me make my day and get in touch--BUT-- If I owe you money don`t bother, 4 Grand children and 6 Great grandchildren and a wife to support, I`m broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Thumb)


----------



## Roger Harrison

Hi Ceylon
I've often wondered when I see your Postings whether you were on "CEYLON"
back-end of 1956 - beginning 1957 
I was First Trip Apprentice on the Molasses Tanker ATHELSULTAN (13 month trip !) at the time aged 16 - and now just coming up to 79 
and we were tied up alongside "CEYLON" at Port Louis, Mauritius (the Molasses-loading jetty being the only berth at that time in Mauritius 
"Keep those legs moving" 
Roger Harrison now Perth Northern Suburbs (Western Australia)


----------



## CEYLON220

Sorry Roger but I served aboard the CEYLON on her last Royal Navy commission 1958/60 out in the Far East station--she was sold to the Peruvian navy in 1960 and renamed CORONEL BOLOGNESI, Sailed from Portsmouth uk in February that year.

Dave.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Barrie Youde said:


> #50
> 
> 
> Until a mere twenty-five years ago, nothing like SN ever had existed - and for most of us today it is hugely refreshing to be able to turn the clock back, if only in our own minds, for far more than twenty five years. Much very useful information is exchanged
> 
> Vive SN!


There was shortwave radio, R/Os (active and retired) would exchange stories, but the internet really opened up the world for communicating.


----------



## vicki_

Maybe you have all lost your sense of fun and the ridiculous? There's nothing better than a good laugh to lift spirits. 
Try it. Start with me if you like. 
A good sense of humour saved my bacon lots of times when in difficult situations as I travelled the world. Old age doesn't last.


----------



## Derek Roger

Hi Shipmates . I am still alive and kicking ; happy to talk to anyone ; Brocks being my favorite . Derek


----------



## spongebob

How often have we said, or had said to us, "Stop me if I have told you" or "Have I ever mentioned " and many similar phrases that serve as a cautionary introduction to yet another nostalgic story . Some stark truth, some embellished , some pure bull dust , but all in the gem category.
Keep them coming .

Bob


----------



## Robert Hilton

Engine Serang said:


> In bed with a flu for a week.
> And nobody gave a damn.


Some time ago, on a four day passage I had four day 'flu'. Standing watch and watch was a bit tough, but manageable. On arrival at the destination the 'flu' was gone, but I was coughing blood, so went to the vet. I was x-rayed and told there were pneumonic scars on my lungs and no treatment was needed. 

On return home I had occasion to see the local medical lady. Rather full of myself, I told her I'd overcome pneumonia without any medication. I showed her the x-ray. She told me, "If we x-rayed every case of 'flu' they'd all have pneumonia." I was gently lowered by a sharply witty lady.


----------



## John Rogers

Derek Roger said:


> Hi Shipmates . I am still alive and kicking ; happy to talk to anyone ; Brocks being my favorite . Derek


Nice to see you posting again Derek.(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger

John Rogers said:


> Nice to see you posting again Derek.(Thumb)


Thanks John ; Colonel Mike Hoare celebrated his 100 th birthday on St Paddies Day . 5 of his original wild geese attended along with family and friends . Derek


----------



## Annmckinnon

It doesn't matter what anyone posts , if is important to them then it's polite to read and answer if you feel like doing so.


----------



## John Rogers

He must be living a clean life, also nice to hear he still has some wild geese around him.


----------



## Bill Morrison

Derek Roger said:


> Hi Shipmates . I am still alive and kicking ; happy to talk to anyone ; Brocks being my favorite . Derek


Derek, Derek forgive me I just couldn't let it pass.
Bill


----------



## stillwaters

Chris Isaac said:


> The site has just run out of steam.
> We have no more stories to tell.
> The gallery postings have become boring.
> We need a new injection of seafarers, the trouble is that there are no “new” seafarers. When we left the sea it all just died.
> Today’s seafarers do not have the adventures and fun that we enjoyed and remembered.


Hi Chris, I left the waves 58 years ago, I am now in Gisborne NZ, and when one looks out into the Bay ,5 ships (all Bulk Wood Carriers) they all look the same. Yes shipping is now pretty boring aye. I served from 1957 to 1962 and had a ball when I look back. mainly with the Union Steamship Coy, the first vessel was a tub called the 'Piri' 265 tones, with a rag, across the Tasman with a belly full of explosives , 5 shillings a day danger money, a lot of good that would have been aye. Yes there must still many stories to be told.
Cheers
Ewen


----------



## spongebob

Hello there Ewen, I see that you went to sea and came ashore over the same period as me . My profile mentions my Union Co ships . 

Bob


----------



## David Wilcockson

Not seen any postings from roymuir for a while, is he still around?


----------



## sparkie2182

"I miss the quiz stuff and the ships needing identifying ... that seems to have all but disappeared....."

My quiz because unworkable when image source sites became available online.
One member in particular used this "option" ruthlessly when it first appeared but I continued for a few months as other members didn't.
I would use various paintshop techniques in order to try to defeat the source sites......but it became too time consuming .

I was aware that many members enjoyed "sparkles quiz" and was saddened that it was scuppered by one member using advanced technology........my admittedly terse ending of the quiz reflected this at the time........belated apologies.

In truth.....If he hadn't used it...... someone else would have eventually.

S2182


----------



## saudisid

Derek Roger said:


> Thanks John ; Colonel Mike Hoare celebrated his 100 th birthday on St Paddies Day . 5 of his original wild geese attended along with family and friends . Derek


He had a brother [ Tommy ] who was Purser/ CStwd with Ellerman Lines


----------



## Mad Landsman

Members no longer posting. Yes, I'm one of them I suppose, not that anyone would notice. 
It is now around one year since I last logged on. 
Reasons? It dawned on me that I was kidding myself that virtual mates are similar to people who one knows face to face. Members of any on-line forum who I have never met and will never meet. Folk who in the case of this site, unlike me, properly went to sea and know the life. 
I am perhaps just a fraud and out of place. Happy to have a virtual chat and help out in any way I can, but not really part of it. 
So, after my last cruise one year ago, which was likely my last ever cruise thanks to 'Management' having a different idea on her finances, I thought that I should keep clear of ships in a vain attempt to retain what is left of my sanity - Fat chance! 

Thanks for listening, apologies for interrupting, 

'Old Nobby-no-mates' - Mad landsman - Malcolm.


----------



## OilJiver

I’d noticed your absence Malcolm. Hope you start posting again.
BRgds OJ


----------



## Harry Nicholson

I wondered where you were, Malcolm. Virtual mates are worth having if we share interests - a visit here each day can be a rowdy experience or completely sober, but often enriching. In actual life, not much happens in our sleepy cul-de-sac except the exchange of surplus fruit and veg, and the helping out of folk even older than us. A visit here livens me up. I do miss posters when they are absent. Keep well and keep smiling through. 

Amazing that our posts zoom into space and bounce back in a wink.


----------



## lakercapt

seaman38 said:


> For Laker Captain,(and others) keep writing your about your memories and experiences. When at sea and ashore in the marine industry we considered our lives normal and accepted the dangers of our profession, such as hurricanes, cyclones, anti cyclones, Malacca Straits pirates, collisions, onboard fires and many more incidences as normal fare of our profession. When talking to people who say 'What did you do?' and you tell them some of your experiences, without embellishment, they find it interesting, as one Banker said to me, 'I thought my job was interesting, now I realise it was boring' he was not alone in those comments throughout the years.
> 
> I was at a small welding shop in our village and got talking to the owner. He was interested in what I had done as he had never been anywhere. I gave him a copy of my stories and he was fascinated. Guess there are still people who think going to sea is like the adds ofr cruise ships!!!


----------



## Donald McGhee

spongebob said:


> I went back through my posts recently trying to find one I made about ten years ago and as I trolled through I was amazed at how many then frequent posters had dropped out.
> Passing away, old age, boredom what ever , we are thinning our ranks as time becomes our leveller rather than other sites taking our fancy.
> Those sea going days are long gone for many, I signed off my last ship almost sixty years ago, I have well nigh exhausted my stories but I will hang in here until the ship or I founder.
> Keep posting .
> 
> Bob


Have to say that since becoming more involved with our historic paddle steamer I have been pretty slack on posting in SN. When I do visit it seems a lot of the Fire has gone out of it, but I’ll try to be more regular in my SN watching and, who knows, may be able to contribute once more. Hope all well with you Bob, when we gonna have you aboard for a trip?(Thumb)


----------



## Baulkham Hills

When I swallowed the anchor, I used to post on SN sometimes. But then I started to get bogged down with disagreements on things that were not important anymore (just like arguments in the ship's bar years ago). I stopped posting and started concentrating on my present not my past. But since the monthly alert has been sent out, I have started to take an interest again. Realistically the members are getting older and many have fallen of the perch so it is to be expected the traffic will slowly decline but hopefully not for a few years yet.


----------



## canadian

Mad Landsman said:


> Members no longer posting. Yes, I'm one of them I suppose, not that anyone would notice.
> It is now around one year since I last logged on.
> Reasons? It dawned on me that I was kidding myself that virtual mates are similar to people who one knows face to face. Members of any on-line forum who I have never met and will never meet. Folk who in the case of this site, unlike me, properly went to sea and know the life.
> I am perhaps just a fraud and out of place. Happy to have a virtual chat and help out in any way I can, but not really part of it.
> So, after my last cruise one year ago, which was likely my last ever cruise thanks to 'Management' having a different idea on her finances, I thought that I should keep clear of ships in a vain attempt to retain what is left of my sanity - Fat chance!
> 
> Thanks for listening, apologies for interrupting,
> 
> 'Old Nobby-no-mates' - Mad landsman - Malcolm.


Your no fraud just an honest landlubber who say's it as it is. keep posting my virtual friend we all have something to share, Being a Seaman I could not have done some of my work without shore people for example linesman, dockers, victualler's, bunker men, tug men and pilots, albeit some of the aforementioned had nautical experience. Fifty years I have been ashore with numerous experiences, but not adventures like the MN.Regards (C)


----------



## Mad Landsman

Thanks for the kind words chaps. Maybe I should check in more often, again.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Malcolm

Good to see you back (Thumb)


----------



## Engine Serang

I'm considering not posting as all I get from this and other sites is dogs abuse. Good bye.


----------



## Will Smyth

I have rejoined this ‘group’ today after an absence of many years to address some of the inaccuracies and untruths aimed a Capt. Bill Davies. I worked in consultancy with Bill from 2006 to his passing in January 2013. Throughout my time with Bill he was highly respected and brought a wealth of experience to the work we provided and an inspiration to all his colleagues. With respect to the alleged multiple posting under assumed identities/pseudonyms I would say that this was not the case, as Bill never had the need to resort to such deceit to bolster his arguments. Sure, Bill could be a little abrasive but that comes being confident in all thing’s nautical sessions and from someone who had reached the top of his profession. 
What I can also confirm is that me, and two other colleagues (former Deck & Engineer officers ) used to occasionally pass our lunchtime break either supporting Bill or in general ‘stirring the xxit’ just for amusement. Seems a little juvenile now but, that is what happened. Consultancy can be boring!
Initially, Bill was unaware of our activities but, it did not take him too long before our cover was broken and we desisted. I used several pseudonyms and from memory, they were Dave Wilson, Ventry and Brian Locking (Shadowy!) and a few others I have forgotten. I cannot remember the multiple pseudonyms my colleagues posted under and I will leave that for them to clear their conscience should they feel the need to do so. 
Anyway, there you have it. Hope this clarifies an ongoing myth.
DVB.


----------



## Rodney

I dropped off this site after reading a few times remarks addressed to me and others of "my class" and a couple of times my class be mentioned as "lower deck". and realized I wasn't an officer. a telegraph operator, or a mechanic, I was just a one time galley boy. However, this galley boy managed to rise to President and C.E.O. of a multi-national company, made enough money to retire at forty-seven and am eighty-two now (and still retired).

Rodney


----------



## Rodney

I dropped off this site after reading a few times remarks addressed to me and others of "my class" and a couple of times my class being mentioned as "lower deck". and realized I wasn't an officer. a telegraph operator, or a mechanic, I was just a one time galley boy. However, this galley boy managed to rise to President and C.E.O. of a multi-national company, made enough money to retire at forty-seven and am eighty-two now (and still retired).

Rodney(Cloud)


----------



## seaman38

Rodney said:


> I dropped off this site after reading a few times remarks addressed to me and others of "my class" and a couple of times my class being mentioned as "lower deck". and realized I wasn't an officer. a telegraph operator, or a mechanic, I was just a one time galley boy. However, this galley boy managed to rise to President and C.E.O. of a multi-national company, made enough money to retire at forty-seven and am eighty-two now (and still retired).
> 
> Rodney(Cloud)


Rodney I am sure you have enough class to rise above such remarks, a captain once said to me as a very young man 'I judge a man by what he is in himself, not by the uniform he wears, nor the certificates he holds, everybody without exception is important to the efficient running of my ship' I thought these were very wise words by a man who was respected by all.

Lets face it a certificate of competency shows you have reached an academic milestone in your chosen career, it is not a right of passage to becoming a font of all knowledge that some seem to think it is (Smoke)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Another regular poster who seems to have dropped off the face of the Earth is Samsette.
Anyone heard anything of him?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Rodney said:


> I dropped off this site after reading a few times remarks addressed to me and others of "my class" and a couple of times my class being mentioned as "lower deck". and realized I wasn't an officer. a telegraph operator, or a mechanic, I was just a one time galley boy. However, this galley boy managed to rise to President and C.E.O. of a multi-national company, made enough money to retire at forty-seven and am eighty-two now (and still retired).
> 
> Rodney(Cloud)


Rodney, as a one time deck boy I do sympathize with you, but I found that most posters on here are long past the stage of looking down on us lower deck subhumans, although there are one or two who think we all ate peas with a knife.
I do like your reference to telegraph operators.(Jester)
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## jmcg

Last I heard of Bill Davies (sorry Capt Bill Davies) he was alive and well and flying the Spanish flag.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## R651400

#77 ML I was under the impression Omega Seamaster's never wear out.. 
Keep posting!


----------



## Mad Landsman

R651400 said:


> #77 ML I was under the impression Omega Seamaster's never wear out..
> Keep posting!


Nice one, but you can break anything if you try hard enough. (==D)


----------



## R651400

Even something as small as an atom.. Keep ticking over if nothing else.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Pat Kennedy said:


> ...there are one or two who think we all ate peas with a knife.
> Pat


I eat my peas with honey
I've done it all my life
It makes the peas taste funny
but it keeps them on the knife. (Thumb)


----------



## OilJiver

I don’t read all on here, but haven’t seen anything from Spongebob for a while. (Hope just lack of observation on my part & apologies if that’s the case Bob. Brgds OJ).


----------



## Bill Morrison

OilJiver said:


> I don’t read all on here, but haven’t seen anything from Spongebob for a while. (Hope just lack of observation on my part & apologies if that’s the case Bob. Brgds OJ).


I think he was on site yesterday, some problem with his computer of late.


----------



## OilJiver

Thanks Bill. Hope resolved soon.

Just seen the bath time story elsewhere Bob. (Not a pretty tale!)


----------



## spongebob

Thanks for your concern OJ , I have been off site for about a month due to a lock out followed by an inability to re establish my connection due to eyesight , age and devilishly tricky temporary log on PIN numbers . After a few frustrating tries and five times failure lock outs I gave it away .
I did miss it after a while and a renewed effort in full daylight saw me break through.
Perhaps a 'chilling' fact is that once locked out there is no alternative way in which to contact the site.

Regards Bob


----------



## OilJiver

Good to see your post Bob. Hope you’ve managed to get the difficulties sorted.
ATB OJ


----------



## AlbieR

spongebob said:


> Thanks for your concern OJ , I have been off site for about a month due to a lock out followed by an inability to re establish my connection due to eyesight , age and devilishly tricky temporary log on PIN numbers . After a few frustrating tries and five times failure lock outs I gave it away .
> I did miss it after a while and a renewed effort in full daylight saw me break through.
> Perhaps a 'chilling' fact is that once locked out there is no alternative way in which to contact the site.
> 
> Regards Bob


Bob,
I was in the same situation, locked out with no way to contact admin but sorted it out by asking another member who I was in touch with to contact them on my behalf.
Albie


----------



## R651400

Not sure what both "locked out" situations actually refer to but irrespective of whether you're a fully registered member or just a visitor there's always a Contact Us link on the SN "front page." bottom right hand side tool bar.


----------



## duncs

Since retiring, I sometimes go weeks without switching on the laptop(desktop not switched on for last couple of years). However, some of the posts on this thread have made me chuckle. So, all is not lost.

Best regards to all,

Duncs


----------



## Pat Kennedy

R651400 said:


> Not sure what both "locked out" situations actually refer to but irrespective of whether you're a fully registered member or just a visitor there's always a Contact Us link on the SN "front page." bottom right hand side tool bar.


It doesnt help if you can't actually get on the site in the first place.
It happened to me once, luckily I had the email address of another member, and he contacted site admin on my behalf.(Thumb)


----------



## Sister Eleff

I am guilty as charged and haven't been around for a while, although I did post last week for the first time in a long time, on another thread. I once logged into SN everyday but other 'distractions' happened and I fell out of the habit! It certainly wasn't the fault of SN; I will try to do better in future(Thumb). Having read this thread from beginning to end it was lovely to see so many 'old' familiar/friendly friends posting,


----------



## Sister Eleff

Will Smyth said:


> I have rejoined this ‘group’ today after an absence of many years to address some of the inaccuracies and untruths aimed a Capt. Bill Davies. I worked in consultancy with Bill from 2006 to his passing in January 2013. Throughout my time with Bill he was highly respected and brought a wealth of experience to the work we provided and an inspiration to all his colleagues. With respect to the alleged multiple posting under assumed identities/pseudonyms I would say that this was not the case, as Bill never had the need to resort to such deceit to bolster his arguments. Sure, Bill could be a little abrasive but that comes being confident in all thing’s nautical sessions and from someone who had reached the top of his profession.
> What I can also confirm is that me, and two other colleagues (former Deck & Engineer officers ) used to occasionally pass our lunchtime break either supporting Bill or in general ‘stirring the xxit’ just for amusement. Seems a little juvenile now but, that is what happened. Consultancy can be boring!
> Initially, Bill was unaware of our activities but, it did not take him too long before our cover was broken and we desisted. I used several pseudonyms and from memory, they were Dave Wilson, Ventry and Brian Locking (Shadowy!) and a few others I have forgotten. I cannot remember the multiple pseudonyms my colleagues posted under and I will leave that for them to clear their conscience should they feel the need to do so.
> Anyway, there you have it. Hope this clarifies an ongoing myth.
> DVB.


Thank you so much for clearing that up Will, it was very courageous of you. I didn't know Bill apart from SN but did communicate via email several times and always felt the accusations were false. Your group were so good, the evidence certainly stacked up against him - poor man must have been distraught when he found out. Thank you again for clearing a good man's name.


----------



## R651400

#108 ..There are members past and present including myself who would disagree..
It was my intention to let sleeping dogs lie on this subject but now respond as I temporarily lost my SN membership through Bill Davies and his fourteen or so duplicate user names (aka sock-puppets) to enhance his postinga and was eventually banned himself by SN management for this perfidy... 
Until deletion Davies user name recorded the SN management reason for his ban and contrary to any other version is the verity I'll continue to adhere to.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Whatever the truth is behind Bill Davies it is true that the name , plus plus whoever, has become something of a generic term on this site for any multi pop-up activity. The whole episode left such an impact. 
As someone who was once involved in legal matters I still tend to take uncorroborated statements cwm grano salis. Sister Eleff's support of that one off posting does help somewhat. 
Let's just wait and see if anyone else comes forward but in the meantime 'let sleeping dogs lie'.


----------



## Engine Serang

George Smiley is involved.


----------



## Dartskipper

Engine Serang said:


> George Smiley is involved.


But which one is George?

(LOL) Him?

(EEK) Or him?

(Jester)Or maybe him?


----------



## jmcg

I always look in at the poster(s) who fly the Spanish flag, but are based in the UK. There is one familiarity that intrigues me somewhat.

All part of the richness of S/N.


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Barrie Youde

And Hurricane Jack?

Always the chentleman.

What might have become of him?


----------



## Engine Serang

I can do a passable impression of Sunny Jim, especially in the Galley.


----------



## stein

I just passed what was definitely Lord Lucan in the street, heading for Dombås I believe he was.


----------



## R651400

Pat Kennedy said:


> It doesnt help if you can't actually get on the site in the first place.
> It happened to me once, luckily I had the email address of another member, and he contacted site admin on my behalf.(Thumb)


Apols for not responding earlier to above which if was the case and seems to be with others then I can only concur there is something amiss with internal SN comms.
In my case when "locked out" the temporary password I received automatically ie a jumble of uper and lower case letters figs and symbols which after cut/pasted worked first time and still retained as my passwrod today..
Agree if all else fail here should be a SN management/moderator email address to exclusively contact and get back in.


----------



## John Jarman

I was spuriously banned back when SN was in turmoil and at it's lowest ebb, but was still able to get the home page up and was listed as 'User'. After a 'contact us' message to Admin, I was reinstated but no explanation. I still can't see that it was possibly a 'computer glitch', as hinted and feel someone was causing trouble for SN.

JJ.


----------



## jmcg

Sister Eleff said:


> I am guilty as charged and haven't been around for a while, although I did post last week for the first time in a long time, on another thread. I once logged into SN everyday but other 'distractions' happened and I fell out of the habit! It certainly wasn't the fault of SN; I will try to do better in future(Thumb). Having read this thread from beginning to end it was lovely to see so many 'old' familiar/friendly friends posting,


Great to have you back on board Sis.

Do have a look in on Stormy Weather (EU thread) where I'm sure you will find a few in need of a medicament review. 


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Barrie Youde

An invitation to join this site arrived in my computer in 2006.Several years passed before I started to post, encouraged by our good friend Hugh Ferguson. That was at the time of the Costa Concordia incident.

By far the most interesting character in the site at that time was the late Stan Mayes, who had served as Mate of a Thames sailing-barge before WWII - followed by a deep-sea war record of which any man would be proud. Stan, however, was not a proud man. He told things as he had experienced them, nothing more and nothing less.

Cheers, Stan.


----------



## jmcg

Yes Barrie, a proud but hugely modest man indeed was Stan. Huge Ferguson was a prolific poster too commanding much respect with his postings and knowledge. I believe he was not in good health and eyesight failing him.

Each sadly missed.


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Autolycus

jmcg said:


> I always look in at the poster(s) who fly the Spanish flag, but are based in the UK. There is one familiarity that intrigues me somewhat.
> 
> All part of the richness of S/N.
> 
> 
> BW
> 
> J(Gleam)(Gleam)


Sean, you seem to be on some sort of a roll in everything BD and in many respects you haven’t changed a bit from the ‘Glenbeg’days. Always into the ‘intrigue’ and ‘subterfuge’. Last month it was ‘Seaman 38’ who you accusing of being BD and the month earlier ‘a.another’. I reckon you have accused more posters of being Bill than the number of his ‘alleged’ assumed aliases. Like Pat Kennedy, I too knew of several people from the BF who actually sailed with Bill Davies and from all accounts he was a good shipmate and seaman. I am prepared to believe Will Smyth has given it straight so, at least have some respect. You are not doing yourself any favours carrying on this comedy.
BW
Alec


----------



## jmcg

I do not recall "accusing" Seaman 38 of being anyone other than himself. As a matter of correction I admire and respect Seaman 38 for his erudite and honest postings- the latter could not be attributed to the Captain personified.

Yes, if have I had serious doubts about the true personality and intentions of of particular poster on a particular thread I (like others) on occasions sought to tease additional info from the particular poster. I do not recall having my curiosity satisfied by any so challenged.

Glenbeg??????

I would venture to suggest that S/N is better served without the said captain and any other individual with the same mindset of creating multiple accounts for reasons of deception and ridicule of others. 

I have never questioned his ability or comraderie on board as I have never sailed with him.

Will Symth??????

Yes, I do read the posting of others in the many threads/ matters that interest me. On a decreasing number of occasions I may look at the trend of a particular poster.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## lakercapt

I concur that Stan Mayes was a very interesting contributor. I exchanged many e-mails with him as he was a fund of information. I remembered him when he was in charge f the rigging gang for Palm Line at Tilbury dock as he brought a newspaper down each morning.


----------



## seaman38

jmcg said:


> I do not recall "accusing" Seaman 38 of being anyone other than himself. As a matter of correction I admire and respect Seaman 38 for his erudite and honest postings


Thank you for your kind words. I do not recall being accused of being multiple selfs, one of me is enough for anybody, including myself, even my mother if she were alive would agree with that!(Whaaa)


----------



## R719220

By the *****ing of my thumbs....I have a strong feeling that I just may have detected the rancid odour of sock-puppet over the last four or five days. Hope he isn't back from the dark beyond.


----------



## makko

lakercapt said:


> ....... he brought a newspaper down each morning.


Always a nice gesture when visiting a ship - Newspapers or mags and fresh milk!!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

makko said:


> Always a nice gesture when visiting a ship - Newspapers or mags and fresh milk!!
> Rgds.
> Dave


The Blue Funnel agent in Amsterdam always brought bars of chocolate and selected magazines, to give to the deck boys/pantry boy.
But... there was a price to pay!
He was, what is referred to as, a Chicken Hawk.(Jester)


----------



## R651400

Autolycus said:


> ...I am prepared to believe Will Smyth has given it straight ..


Then perhaps Mr Smyth #87 would care to explain his "working with Davies from 2006 until his passing in January 2013" when the Merchant Navy Friends forum claims member Capt Bill Davies last activity was 2nd February 2014.


----------



## jmcg

R651400 said:


> Then perhaps Mr Smyth #87 would care to explain his "working with Davies from 2006 until his passing in January 2013" when the Merchant Navy Friends forum claims member Capt Bill Davies last activity was 2nd February 2014.


Interesting!

Anyone know what happened to Gollywobbler and Seafoods?

BW

J (Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## John Jarman

jmcg said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Gollywobbler and Seafoods?
> 
> BW
> 
> J (Gleam)(Gleam)


J, I remember G/wobbler - a woman who's husband had been a seaman or associated with the sea. She left SN, unhappy at offending comments from a couple of so called 'respected' members.

JJ.


----------



## Mad Landsman

R651400 said:


> Then perhaps Mr Smyth #87 would care to explain his "working with Davies from 2006 until his passing in January 2013" when the Merchant Navy Friends forum claims member Capt Bill Davies last activity was 2nd February 2014.


Person as Will Smyth joined on 26th Sept, made one post on 4th Oct and has not logged back on since, so don't hold your breath waiting for a reply.


----------



## Autolycus

Post #123 Sean (aka Jacky)

I do not recall "accusing" Seaman 38 of being anyone other than himself. As a matter of correction I admire and respect Seaman 38 for his erudite and honest postings- the latter could not be attributed to the Captain personified. Very slippery of you Sean, make no mistake, following one of Seaman 38s posts you gave a one liner ‘BILL DAVIES?”

Yes, if have I had serious doubts about the true personality and intentions of of particular poster on a particular thread I (like others) on occasions sought to tease additional info from the particular poster. I do not recall having my curiosity satisfied by any so challenged. So you are acting in some unofficial self-imposed policing capacity. You definitely haven’t changed.

Glenbeg??????

I would venture to suggest that S/N is better served without the said captain and any other individual with the same mindset of creating multiple accounts for reasons of deception and ridicule of others. Deception you say? Is it not you who have boring us all senseless with mention of Joe Bates (who I knew well – better than you!) and Ronnie Safe? Strange that you not mind putting the knife in their back by disclosing confidential / embarrassing information in an open forum with no regard to their families who just might visit the site. Unprincipled comes to mind as well.

I have never questioned his ability or comraderie on board as I have never sailed with him. Obviously. You were still a precocious Deck boy with Otto G. in 66ish. 

Will Symth??????

Yes, I do read the posting of others in the many threads/ matters that interest me. On a decreasing number of occasions I may look at the trend of a particular poster. Interesting. As I have said. Always one for ‘Intrigue and subterfuge’


----------



## jmcg

I must respond to the slurs above.

My name is John as very many know on this site. Never ever had any inclination to use Jacky on any site.

Never likened or linked Seaman 38 to Bill Davies - confirmed by Seaman himself.

Absolute rubbish re para 2. I am just an ordinary member who abhors imposters and deceitful creatures.

Nothing intriguing or subterfuge about me .

Yes, I sailed with both Joe Bates and Ronnie Safe - the finest bosun and Master I have had the pleasure to sail with. I have always paid them the greatest respect on these forums and never, repeat never "put the knife in their back" as you penned above . I consider such comment above to be libellous and offer such as a warning. 

Yes I was a first trip deck boy with Otto - quite uneventful.

Now I would respectfully ask that you desist making libellous comments forthwith. 

I will ask moderators to monitor these accusations. Nothing behind your back!

John


----------



## jmcg

One of my postings on the Silver Line thread below:


I was only with him for 7 months on Binsnes and would like to remember Ronnie as he was - a mans man.

Such a very sad end to his life. Will light a candle in his memory on Saturday.

Bw
J

John


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Further to the Bill Davies story, as I said in another thread concerning him, I was a staunch supporter of Bill, not believing the allegations made against him, until I was phoned by the site owner at the time, Steve, who told me, amongst other things, that Bill had accused a fellow member of neglecting his duties by spending his working hours, he was a coastguard, posting on here.
Apparently Bill Davies had communicated this allegation to the coastguard authorities, and this chap was suspended and subjected to a thorough investigation. He was found to be totally innocent of any wrongdoing and was reinstated. The allegation was judged to be of malicious intent.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

jmcg said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Gollywobbler and Seafoods?
> 
> BW
> 
> J (Gleam)(Gleam)


Those two members were single issue posters, who were prolific and very concerned about the closure of several coastguard stations around the UK coast.
I think they both dropped out once that issue lost it's head of steam.
Another prolific poster who dropped out very suddenly was Marine Jocky. He was a one time lorry driver, then the youngest Chief Engineer in Houlders, and last heard of a prosperous yacht broker in Fort Lauderdale. A very entertaining fellow he was, and I liked him.(Thumb)


----------



## ART6

What on earth is going on here in the last few posts? If you want to engage in a slanging match please do it in Stormy Weather. This thread is in danger of being moved or even deleted.


----------



## seaman38

Please leave me out of your tennis match, I have only ever been me, and have no desire to be anyone else, as said before, one of me is enough for anyone. I do not recall having any dealings with the said Captain you are discussing, but then again ' me memory ain't wot it yused to be (Whaaa)


----------



## R651400

Pat Kennedy said:


> .. A very entertaining fellow he was, and I liked him...


He certainly was entertaining and never called a spade a shovel. On that score another was NZ poster Alex Salmond.. 
The halcyon days of SN..


----------



## Frank P

Pat Kennedy said:


> Another prolific poster who dropped out very suddenly was Marine Jocky. He was a one time lorry driver, then the youngest Chief Engineer in Houlders, and last heard of a prosperous yacht broker in Fort Lauderdale. A very entertaining fellow he was, and I liked him.(Thumb)


I always understood that marine jocky was one of the so called sock puppets, he disappeared at the same time as some other mysterious accounts and I believe that his master is still posting now...........(Thumb)

Pat have you ever met him.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Frank P said:


> I always understood that marine jocky was one of the so called sock puppets, he disappeared at the same time as some other mysterious accounts and I believe that his master is still posting now...........(Thumb)
> 
> Pat have you ever met him.


No Frank, I did not, but we did exchange PMs for a while. I think he was the real deal, and I did confirm online that he had this yacht brokerage in Florida.
Other members, I recall, had sailed with him in Houlders, and exchanged reminisences with him, so I have never doubted his authenticity.
Regards,
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Frank P

Pat Kennedy said:


> No Frank, I did not, but we did exchange PMs for a while. I think he was the real deal, and I did confirm online that he had this yacht brokerage in Florida.
> Other members, I recall, had sailed with him in Houlders, and exchanged reminisences with him, so I have never doubted his authenticity.
> Regards,
> Pat(Thumb)


Pat do you remember many years ago in the early days of SN there were a couple of members almost begging to be made up to Moderators, he was one of those seconding/recommending one of the puppeteers, we were lucky that the person never made it...............(Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

R651400 said:


> He certainly was entertaining and never called a spade a shovel. On that score another was NZ poster Alex Salmond..
> The halcyon days of SN..


Yes Alex Salmond was another one of the good guys. Ex engine room rating, he lived in NZ and was close to the late,(and much lamented) Barrinoz, who was one of the stars of SN at that time.
(Thumb)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Frank P said:


> Pat do you remember many years ago in the early days of SN there were a couple of members almost begging to be made up to Moderators, he was one of those seconding/recommending one of the puppeteers, we were lucky that the person never made it...............(Jester)


I do remember that Frank, in a vague way, but not the personalities involved.
Who would want to be a moderator? Not me! (Thumb)


----------



## John Jarman

Frank P said:


> I always understood that marine jocky was one of the so called sock puppets, he disappeared at the same time as some other mysterious accounts and I believe that his master is still posting now...........(Thumb)
> 
> Pat have you ever met him.


I seem to remember Satanic visited Marine Jockey when in the US.

I think both posted about it.

JJ.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

There was a small contingent of RFA captains who posted here regularly back then. Lancastrian and Hill Shepherd were two I recall particularly. They mostly steered clear of political or controversial subjects, although Lancastrian was a fervent supporter of the right to smoke anywhere, anytime.
Hill Shepherd sent me a book about the RFA in the South Atlantic, _No Seas too Rough_, which I would recommend to anyone interested in the details of the RFA role during the Falklands conflict


----------



## King Ratt

Pat Kennedy said:


> There was a small contingent of RFA captains who posted here regularly back then. Lancastrian and Hill Shepherd were two I recall particularly. They mostly steered clear of political or controversial subjects, although Lancastrian was a fervent supporter of the right to smoke anywhere, anytime.
> Hill Shepherd sent me a book about the RFA in the South Atlantic, _No Seas too Rough_, which I would recommend to anyone interested in the details of the RFA role during the Falklands conflict


Sadly Lancastrian crossed the bar a few years ago. A sad loss for sure.


----------



## duncs

Can anyone explain to me?, why do some people make up different IDs on websites such as SN. It makes no sense to me! I.E. the 'Bill Davies' debacle!
Where's SM?


----------



## stein

Satanic's last posting was on 11th October 2019, that is not too long ago. But I have the impression that the fire in his moral sermons have lessened somewhat, and his presence therefore not being as looming as it once was. Maybe the mass of evil in this world have become too heavy for the mechanical Sisyphos to push against... No that is only half-hearted joking, we really do need some more bad conscience here on SN. Well, I do. COME BACK SATANIC! Hit us with musical quotes, slam us with contrasting good and similar evil behaviour, splashpaint us darker than evilly blackfaced.


----------



## spongebob

SM is the most mobile member we have, his trouble shooting takes him to all corners of the globe it seems so he has a wider appreciation of others lives than the rest of us . Tolerance of your fellow man might be his bugle call as he takes others to task.
Always ready for a pint with whoever is around in any corner of the globe.

Bob


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

*Mephistopheles rises*



stein said:


> Satanic's last posting was on 11th October 2019, that is not too long ago. But I have the impression that the fire in his moral sermons have lessened somewhat, and his presence therefore not being as looming as it once was. Maybe the mass of evil in this world have become too heavy for the mechanical Sisyphos to push against... No that is only half-hearted joking, we really do need some more bad conscience here on SN. Well, I do. COME BACK SATANIC! Hit us with musical quotes, slam us with contrasting good and similar evil behaviour, splashpaint us darker than evilly blackfaced.


Ah! Dr Faustus I presume


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

spongebob said:


> SM is the most mobile member we have, his trouble shooting takes him to all corners of the globe it seems so he has a wider appreciation of others lives than the rest of us . Tolerance of your fellow man might be his bugle call as he takes others to task.
> Always ready for a pint with whoever is around in any corner of the globe.
> 
> Bob


Presently trying to break through the Great Fire Wall of China in Zhoushan where I’m fighting scrubbers. If anyone fancies a pint do let me know

Re Marine Jockey, he’s most definitely real and is what he says he was , we had a whizzo time in Jacksonville watching Scotland play


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

John Jarman said:


> J, I remember G/wobbler - a woman who's husband had been a seaman or associated with the sea. She left SN, unhappy at offending comments from a couple of so called 'respected' members.
> 
> JJ.


She was a bloody lunatic


----------



## Pat Kennedy

There was another woman member on here a few years ago, I can't remember her name, but she was very interested in cruise ships and all things associated with that topic. However, she was toxic, and made everyone's life a misery on SN.
She was one of only two members who I ever put on my ignore list. The other one still languishes there.
Eventually this woman was shunted off to a sister site dealing only with cruises, and promoted to mod.
I have no idea if she reigned long, I have never visited that site.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

King Ratt said:


> Sadly Lancastrian crossed the bar a few years ago. A sad loss for sure.


I am sorry to hear that KR. 
We exchanged a few private messages concerning RFA Regent and Resource, I think he had commanded one or both of them.
RIP


----------



## King Ratt

Pat Kennedy said:


> I am sorry to hear that KR.
> We exchanged a few private messages concerning RFA Regent and Resource, I think he had commanded one or both of them.
> RIP


Hello Pat. I sailed with Lancastrian in Resource in 1981. He was a well respected Choff then. A fine shipmate possessed of a good sense of humour and in addition an accomplished pianist! There was an onboard piano, not an electronic keyboard. Quite frequently played by Lancastrian for the benefit of all.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Pat Kennedy said:


> There was another woman member on here a few years ago, I can't remember her name, but she was very interested in cruise ships and all things associated with that topic. However, she was toxic, and made everyone's life a misery on SN.
> She was one of only two members who I ever put on my ignore list. The other one still languishes there.
> Eventually this woman was shunted off to a sister site dealing only with cruises, and promoted to mod.
> I have no idea if she reigned long, I have never visited that site.


Shamrock

Notable hatred of police officers and big supporter of inter prisoner violence


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Shamrock
> 
> Notable hatred of police officers and big supporter of inter prisoner violence


Thats her! She seemed full of spite towards everyone


----------



## duncs

Pat Kennedy said:


> Thats her! She seemed full of spite towards everyone


Sic transit Gloria mundi


----------



## Pat Kennedy

duncs said:


> Sic transit Gloria mundi


Gloria threw up on the bus on Monday (Jester)


----------



## jmcg

Where is Cueball? 

Always enjoyed reading his posts. A straight talking and wise poster indeed.


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Engine Serang

Pat Kennedy said:


> Gloria threw up on the bus on Monday (Jester)


Probably a School Bus. She didn't have her homework done.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Engine Serang said:


> Probably a School Bus. She didn't have her homework done.


I heard it was morning sickness. Perhaps Semper ubi, sub ubi applies.(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

#164 

Caesar adsum jam forte,
Marcus ad erat.
Caesar sic in omnibus.
Marcus sic in at.

Ther's a lot of it about!


----------



## duncs

You cheated! You ate two Brute!


----------



## King Ratt

Barrie Youde said:


> #164
> 
> Caesar adsum jam forte,
> Marcus ad erat.
> Caesar sic in omnibus.
> Marcus sic in at.
> 
> Ther's a lot of it about!


Mr Philip, my Latin teacher had a similar version.

Caesar et sum jam forte,
Brutus et erat,
Caesar sic in omnibus,
Brutus sic in at.

Why is it I recall that after some 60 years but fail to remember all his other teachings?


----------



## duncs

Pat Kennedy said:


> I heard it was morning sickness. Perhaps Semper ubi, sub ubi applies.(Thumb)


Poor Gloria, it may well have been in the subway. Maybe the Blackwall tunnel. Who knows?

Pat/Barrie, I'm still laughing at your response. It helps my Hangover.(Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

duncs said:


> Poor Gloria, it may well have been in the subway. Maybe the Blackwall tunnel. Who knows?
> 
> Pat/Barrie, I'm still laughing at your response. It helps my Hangover.(Jester)


Me transmitte sursum, Caledoni! (Best I could do at short notice)
(A)


----------



## Dartskipper

Sic Gloria transit mundi;

Gloria was poorly in the minibus last Monday.

In loco parentis;

My Dad is an engine driver.



Our Latin teacher was a Pathfinder.

(That last bit is true! He had the shrapnel in his legs to prove it.)


----------



## Mad Landsman

Civile, si ergo
Fortibus es in ero
Gnoses mare, thebe trux.
Vatis inem?
Causan dux!

oft written inside the cover of many a Latin Grammar: 
Latin is a dead language,
Dead as dead can be
First it killed the Romans
Now, it's killing me.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Aliquot personam stultus semper possum est.

Aliquot tempus stultus quantum personam possum est.

Personam tempus semper stultus non possum est.

With apologies to my various Latin masters 1954-59.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Duco
Ducas
Ducat
Ducamus
Ducatus
Duc...
cue smothered giggles in class.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Duco
Duces
Ducet - surely, to achieve the required result?

I'll get my coat!


----------



## Engine Serang

Pat Kennedy said:


> I heard it was morning sickness. Perhaps Semper ubi, sub ubi applies.(Thumb)


Not as witty but Post mane medicina would be more modern, more effective but perhaps less fun.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Barrie Youde said:


> Duco
> Duces
> Ducet - surely, to achieve the required result?
> 
> I'll get my coat!


We are both wrong Barrie.
It is :
Duco 
Ducis
Ducit
Ducimus 
Ducitis
Du****

But not bad after 65 years(Thumb)


----------



## duncs

Dominus et pace vobis***, Amen.


----------



## Barrie Youde

#176 

Thank you Pat!

Pax vobis***!


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Et *** spiritu tuo.

For some arcane reason, the SN censor has replaced the latin word for with, with asterisks.
Must be American, they are a very prissy people.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Pat Kennedy said:


> Et *** spiritu tuo.
> 
> For some arcane reason, the SN censor has replaced the latin word for with, with asterisks.
> Must be American, they are a very prissy people.


I have found that if you use the Welsh for valley, it fits, is roughly similar in pronunciation and passes the censor.
As in Cwm grano salis.


----------



## LouisB

King Ratt said:


> Mr Philip, my Latin teacher had a similar version.
> 
> Caesar et sum jam forte,
> Brutus et erat,
> Caesar sic in omnibus,
> Brutus sic in at.
> 
> Why is it I recall that after some 60 years but fail to remember all his other teachings?


(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)


----------



## duncs

Confiteor Deo omnipotenti, that is the last of my Latin!


----------



## John Cassels

Cedem *** cedem go
Forte buses inaro
Demno buses demar trux
watis inem , cous andux.

Maybe the latin aint so good animor.


----------



## stevekelly10

Nil Iligitum Desperundum carbourundom !

Don't let the barstewards grind you down


----------



## makko

John Cassels said:


> Cedem *** cedem go
> Forte buses inaro
> Demno buses demar trux
> watis inem , cous andux.
> 
> Maybe the latin aint so good animor.


John,
So you feel worse, it reads like West African pidgen English! "Who da-t Man!!!"
Etc.
Looking forward to more handbags at dawn! Enuff Latin already.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## duncs

makko said:


> John,
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more handbags at dawn! Enuff Latin already.
> Rgds.
> Dave


What's wrong with Latin? I don't understand it, myself, But it sounds bloody good!

(Jester)


----------



## makko

duncs said:


> What's wrong with Latin? I don't understand it, myself, But it sounds bloody good!
> 
> (Jester)


Duncs,
That is the same reason that my wife studied Italian for eight years!! "Because it sounds nice!". I managed to talk her out of Portuguese.

In the family, we can speak English, Spanish, Italian, French and some German!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## RHP

makko said:


> Duncs,
> That is the same reason that my wife studied Italian for eight years!! "Because it sounds nice!". I managed to talk her out of Portuguese.


I speak Portuguese, it's a lovely language!
My wife speaks fluent Italian (mother tongue), English, Russian, French, Portuguese and her Spanish is passable. Hearing flip from one language to another is wonderful.
My sons speak English, Italian, French and Spanish.
I honestly believe the greatest mistake the British education system has made over the past 50 years is not having a more proactive language emphasis.


----------



## jmcg

I worked alongside a German guy in Tzafit, Israel who spoke 11 languages fluently. Unfortunately, he could not say thank you in any of them. 

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## duncs

I can only speak four languages, good gaelic, bad gaelic, good English and bad English. On one vessel, aptly named the 'Bluebird', the German OM asked me if I understood what he and C/E were saying. All I could reply was, "nine zero nine".

As an aside to the above, with my nodding of head and my ja,s and nines, they were convinced I understood them, and was hiding it from them. Little did they know, I hadn't a clue.


----------



## John Cassels

When I first came ashore in 1981 in Antwerp , one of the team was the clerk who
took care of the paperwork , sending the loading permits to stevedores and in
general taking care of the lowley work that no one else would do. But he spoke
Flemish , French , English and German fluently and could switch from one to the other in seconds. A real eye opener.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

A couple more previously very active members who have disappeared from the site are Chadburn, a very knowledgeable ex Ch Engineer with some military connections, and Leratty, who, it seemed, was a citizen of the world, living a life of luxury in Paris and various other glamorous places, with his wife, until he set off some years ago to cir***navigate the globe in his yacht. Never heard from him since.


----------



## Dartskipper

I swapped emails with Chadburn after we discovered a shared interest in powerboats and motor yachts amongst other non-nautical interests. He stopped posting regularly when a relative was in hospital and he was visiting daily. He has also ceased activity on t'other site, and hasn't replied to my last email.


----------



## spongebob

Leratty was eventually headed for Auckland during his long cruise and had promised to contact me for a meet up but I have heard nothing yet.
That's the trouble ,or benifit of cruising , time means little if you are enjoying the port that you are in.

Bob


----------



## duncs

On another occasion, we, in the harbour office, geared up, waiting for the ferry, ETA 10mins. A huge campervan approached the pier, an elderly gent got out and opened the big gate, and drove onto the pier. I had already laid out FW hose, ready for the chippie, through shell door. That's what he wanted, FW. I thought, schimt, he's blocking the gangway and ran out to tell him, quite politely, to leave the pier. He looked at me, and said something like "ich verstanicht", then took out a wallet. "I pay". I pointed him in the direction of the vessel, about a cable off, and said, in my best German, "das f*cking Schiff ist near das f*cking pier". He hurriedly left.
He was back later, and as I was the nigh****chman, I topped up his FW tank. It took one minute. The ship, needing 40 tons took all night.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Someone who suddenly disappeared was Terence. It's been a few years, still no word on what happened.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

Nauclear was a frequent poster a year or two ago who no longer posts.


----------



## makko

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Someone who suddenly disappeared was Terence. It's been a few years, still no word on what happened.


Many years in fact. I exchanged PMs with him. He always enjoyed photos of my work travels. He was from somewhere on Merseyside.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## makko

YM-Mundrabilla said:


> Nauclear was a frequent poster a year or two ago who no longer posts.


Naucler was a Marine Lawyer, I believe. He was from Scandinavia, Finland, I think.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

makko said:


> Naucler was a Marine Lawyer, I believe. He was from Scandinavia, Finland, I think.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Thanks Dave.
That was my understanding too although I thought Sweden not that it matters.
Without any basis I wonder if 'he was silenced'.
Geoff (YM)


----------



## stein

I do not think so. If anything caused him to leave I think it must have been that he no longer could suffer the company of ignorant fools such as us (me).


----------



## R651400

Another sound poster whose user-name escapes me but think signed Malcolm had a penchant for Northumbrian pipes/folk music and think his sister sang in a Northumberland folk group.


----------



## John Jarman

Satanic Mechanic said:


> She was a bloody lunatic


Funny, I was just thinking of you when I wrote that quoted post......

JJ.


----------



## Autolycus

#134 

I must respond to the slurs above. 

My name is John as very many know on this site. Never ever had any inclination to use Jacky on any site. 
It’s a name that people used when referring to you in your BF days.

Never likened or linked Seaman 38 to Bill Davies - confirmed by Seaman himself. 
See my previous.Quote: following one of Seaman 38s posts you gave a one liner ‘BILL DAVIES?” Un Quote.

Absolute rubbish re para 2. I am just an ordinary member who abhors imposters and deceitful creatures.
Really? I too abhor imposters, deceitful individuals in addition to those who relentlessly pursue and engage in character assassination.

Nothing intriguing or subterfuge about me.
You were well known for this characteristic trait where you personally introduced intrigue and subterfuge where it could not possibly exist.

Yes, I sailed with both Joe Bates and Ronnie Safe - the finest bosun and Master I have had the pleasure to sail with. I have always paid them the greatest respect on these forums and telling never, repeat never "put the knife in their back" as you penned above. 
This ‘great respect’ you say you have did not stop you advising on open forum of:
•	Joe Bates social indiscretion when Hector went Far East late 60s/early 70s. 

•	Ronnie Safe’s personal & financial standing on his demise.Never mind the Silver Line extract #135.
Both above individuals have family, relatives or friends and these type of posts are taboo. People just do not need to know these things but then, you have always had issues with boundries.

I consider such comment above to be libellous and offer such as a warning.
Really?

Yes I was a first trip deck boy with Otto - quite uneventful.
If you say so!!

Now I would respectfully ask that you desist making libellous comments forthwith.
Alleged Libelous! 

I will ask moderators to monitor these accusations. Nothing behind your back!
*That’s Sean, always running around garnering support to cover your tracks.

*


----------



## ART6

This thread is "Members no longer posting." It is not supposed to be an open battle ground. Stop this NOW!


----------



## duncs

Art6, I have absolutely no idea what post #204 means! Can you explain? I'm still looking up words in my German/English dictionary, to find some nonsense I can post! BTW my G/E dictionary was very handy on a German built ship!
Take it easy, relax,

Best rgds, D

Above mentioned German vessel, was named 'Peter Pan', later named 'St Clair'.


----------



## duncs

This one is purely for R/Os

Achtung!

Alles lookenpeepers! Das navigaten machine is nicht fur gefingerpoken und mittengrabben. Ist easy schnappen der springwerk, blowenfusen, schnappen der springwerk, blowenfusen und poppencorkin mit spitzensparken.
Ist nicht fur gewerken by das dummkopfen, das rubbernecken sightseeren keepen das hands in das pockets. Relaxen und watch der blinkenlights.

This was on a Bremen Vulcan built vessel. The radar had a lock on it.


----------



## Keith Adams

Hi Guys ! Seems quite a few stray from the Thread at times but I persevered 
and read all posts. Am glad to see Stan Mayes listed but his excuse is that he 
passed on from this crazy world. 
A Shout Out to Laker Capt. ... I first met Stan at Tilbury when aboard the Akassa Palm and was amazed to hear from him many years later on this site.
A business friend of mine ( Lloyd's Agent in San Francisco) sailed with Stan as a Cadet; Stan was his Bosun ... Wish I had had that experience but am proud of my four hard years with PSNC 1952 - 1956. As you may recall, I worked Lake Michigan ports of Chicago and Mikwaukee in the mid 1960's. Now 85.


----------



## lakercapt

Keith Adams said:


> Hi Guys !
> A Shout Out to Laker Capt. ... I first met Stan at Tilbury when aboard the Akassa Palm and was amazed to hear from him many years later on this site.


It was during my time with Palm line that I met and remember Stan. May have been the Aklassa Palm as I was on this vessel from the maiden voyage for seven months as third mate. A very interesting person and a fund of nautical tales from a true seaman.
As the clock continues to roll on I think the days of us old sailors and the tales we might relate is drawing to a close and all any left will be able to tell is of box boats and tankers or occasionally bulkers. Sad but alas true.


----------



## Wallace Slough

So true Lakercapt! I corresponded with Stan and found him very interesting and appreciated his passing on information about the convoys during the war. This was interesting to me as both my father and father in law were participants in the convoys but both have passed. I also recall his recollections of how many British sailors died in the convoys; much higher than the loss among US sailors which were higher than any other branch of military service. He would speak about coming home to find that many of his friends had been lost during the war. 
I've also worked with Keith (Snowy) on the Jeremiah O'Brien. Always a pleasure.
I also appreciated Lakercapt stories of landing the ship alongside to have the sailor go forward and wake up the bridge tender to raise the bridge. True seamanship without tugs or assistance! You are right that soon the only stories will be of box boats and tankers, yet I also respect today's young pilots taking on turning these HUGE container ships in the Oakland estuary with minimal clearance fore and aft. They could have easily said they were too large to call in San Francisco with the result that the port would have become a small feeder port. They're doing their job too!


----------



## jmcg

I'm sure there will be very little of interest regarding the current crop of "box boats" and tankers. 

Soul-less in my opinion.

Another fine poster missing for some time is Patricia Ann T.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## tom roberts

I am not dead I am sunning myself in spain this winter and not always on wi fi it maybe my last chance to get a bronzie all over bar a little bit that has been redundant anyway,I miss the banter of our shipmate Lamby God take care of him,to our other Man U fans I shall exchange comments when I return end of February meantime good luck to all our brethren and tho early a happy Xmas and new year if I get another chance to click on I will take care of yourselves and families by from a rag ****d a.b..


----------



## Frank P

tom roberts said:


> I am not dead I am sunning myself in spain this winter and not always on wi fi it maybe my last chance to get a bronzie all over bar a little bit that has been redundant anyway,I miss the banter of our shipmate Lamby God take care of him,to our other Man U fans I shall exchange comments when I return end of February meantime good luck to all our brethren and tho early a happy Xmas and new year if I get another chance to click on I will take care of yourselves and families by from a rag ****d a.b..


Tom, I hope that you enjoy your holiday in the Sun...................(Thumb)

Cheers Frank


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Another poster who has not been seen for a good while is the Canadian member LkSimcoe.
You may remember a few years back he very courageously came out as gay on this site.
He was not elderly, only around 60. Maybe he just found other interests


----------



## John Rogers

Chadburn is now living in Spain I was told.


----------



## Trader

I have just found out from another site and by his son that Jim Barnes passed away a couple of years ago. Jim made over 3000 posts.


----------



## stillwaters

Hummm ,not a relative of New Zealand's favourite Rugby Ref. Wayne Barnes ??


----------



## Andy Duncan

Trotterdotpom , I use to enjoy his input


----------



## makko

Tony Frost - Just learned on another thread that he passed away. Expert on Doxfords.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## lakercapt

Wallace Slough said:


> So true Lakercapt!
> I also appreciated Lakercapt stories of landing the ship alongside to have the sailor go forward and wake up the bridge tender to raise the bridge. True seamanship without tugs or assistance!


I have written extensively about my time as a sailor on another web site. It took many months as I wrote it at few pieces at a time when my memory was working well.. This thread received a great deal of attention and comments eventually having over 11000 hits. I was asked by several viewers to publish these stories but with such a limited market decided against it.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Andy Duncan said:


> Trotterdotpom , I use to enjoy his input


Trotterdotpom was last on line on 31st October 2019.


----------



## Engine Serang

Andy you're a hard taskmaster.


----------



## OilJiver

tom roberts said:


> ….I am sunning myself in spain this winter..


Winter well down there Tom (Thumb)
Rgds OJ


----------



## surveychile

I fully agreed with Art6 comment, the thread is "Members no longer posting." And this refers exclusively to members of shipsnostalgia who for one reason or another have stopped uploading their photos or comments to the site, then I add a small list of members who once contributed to the site with their photos and comments, as follows:

non descript, Chemical Brother, captkenn, George 1, Tom Haywood, David Wilcockson, vives (he used to post photos of ships in Liverpool)pilot terence (terry music man), jorgeluis, asmyk 01, Dave Edge, Larry Dev, Lancastrian, David Williams, John N MacDonald, Dahl, these are the members whom I have been able to trace up to now.

Personally I have stopped posting my photos and some additional comments on ships, because I have noticed the little interest of members to continue uploading photos, I stopped uploading photos in July of this year.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## King Ratt

surveychile said:


> I fully agreed with Art6 comment, the thread is "Members no longer posting." And this refers exclusively to members of shipsnostalgia who for one reason or another have stopped uploading their photos or comments to the site, then I add a small list of members who once contributed to the site with their photos and comments, as follows:
> 
> non descript, Chemical Brother, captkenn, George 1, Tom Haywood, David Wilcockson, vives (he used to post photos of ships in Liverpool)pilot terence (terry music man), jorgeluis, asmyk 01, Dave Edge, Larry Dev, Lancastrian, David Williams, John N MacDonald, Dahl, these are the members whom I have been able to trace up to now.
> 
> Personally I have stopped posting my photos and some additional comments on ships, because I have noticed the little interest of members to continue uploading photos, I stopped uploading photos in July of this year.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomi.


Lancastrian sadly crossed the bar a couple of years ago.

KR


----------



## kewl dude

I believe I saw a Dave Edge post recently?

Greg Hayden


----------



## David Wilcockson

I`m still here, but like other have run out of photos to post, & making comments from time to time.


----------



## 2newfie

Some of us were banned for daring to look at other MN sites(Oops banned again)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Pompeyfan said:


> Trotterdotpom was last on line on 31st October 2019.


Halloween? I wonder what he was up to.


----------



## John Jarman

Who used to post those good Bihar Blanca stories? Not been on lately.

JJ.


----------



## John Rogers

John Jarman said:


> Who used to post those good Bihar Blanca stories? Not been on lately.
> 
> JJ.


That would be Taff. I was told he was banished from the site for some reason.


----------



## John Jarman

John Rogers said:


> That would be Taff. I was told he was banished from the site for some reason.


Thanks JR......I remember now!!

JJ.


----------



## Mad Landsman

John Jarman said:


> Who used to post those good Bihar Blanca stories? Not been on lately.
> 
> JJ.


Bahia Blanca Adventures - Taff under screen name Tsell. 
Last episode I can find was March 2018. 

Last visit to site was 25th April 2019.


----------



## Ian Lawson

jmcg said:


> Last I heard of Bill Davies (sorry Capt Bill Davies) he was alive and well and flying the Spanish flag.
> 
> BW
> 
> J(Gleam)(Gleam)


Recent posts and several PMs have drawn me to respond to your posts which, I had previously ignored thinking they were not directed at me. You clearly have questions for me as you seem to be stalking me like the resident "Nick". 
My name is Ian Lawson. I hail from Pitlochry, commencing my career in Court Line subsequently sailing in several tramp outfits.Following a sea career spanning 23 years I joined the SA as a Surveyor. Oh, and by the way, I live part of the year in Andalusia and part in Cheshire. That should be sufficient for you.
In conclusion, please desist in referring to be as Bill Davies and try channelling your energies elsewhere. Having read all your previous posts I find I am not alone in this obsession you have.


----------



## John Cassels

Well said Mr.Lawson.


----------



## Duncan112

One name I haven't seen for ages - Chief Engineer's Daughter


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Someone I have not seen here since February is rcraig, a sagacious poster, who, if I remember right is/was a member of the Scottish legal professions


----------



## Mad Landsman

Pat Kennedy said:


> Someone I have not seen here since February is rcraig, a sagacious poster, who, if I remember right is/was a member of the Scottish legal professions


That is true - He would have been vastly better qualified to answer Sparkie's question on Bail.


----------



## sparkie2182

I knew there was an SN member so qualified. 
I couldn't recall his name.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Strike the Korean spammer from the list, he's back at it with his pants down.


----------



## Engine Serang

Well done that man.

He has awoken a sleeping nightmare.


----------



## Succour

*Singapore 2019*

Lads 
be patient we are trying to be relevent.

Having reached 74 Yrs not easy any any more.

zttachedd a pic of singapre


----------



## Supern

*People not posting*

I think that groups like this are not as popular now with advent of Facebook and Instagram and others. I am a member of the New Zealand Shipping Group on Facebook and more members joining such groups for the shipping companies now. Easy to chat and share stuff I guess. More close following of similar interest in companies etc.


----------



## sparks69

stein said:


> Trotterdotpom, a frequent poster for many years, I have not seen any of his comments lately.


He's still around but like me retirement means you are busier !!


----------



## John Rogers

John T posted on TabNabs.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Boatman25, he caused a stir on here a few years ago when he strongly objected to women breastfeeding in public places. He has not posted for a while now.


----------



## spongebob

John Rogers said:


> John T posted on TabNabs.


You have to offer the right sort of 'baited hook' post to tempt John into the fray these days , his mastery at punning is missed.

Bob


----------



## John Rogers

Pat Kennedy said:


> Boatman25, he caused a stir on here a few years ago when he strongly objected to women breastfeeding in public places. He has not posted for a while now.



He must have got a Bust in the mouth Pat.(Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Then there was the permanently enraged IanIan, who seemed more deranged with every post.(MAD)


----------



## duncs

Pat Kennedy said:


> Boatman25, he caused a stir on here a few years ago when he strongly objected to women breastfeeding in public places. He has not posted for a while now.


So, maybe, he's breastfeeding in private!


----------



## Aberdonian

Pat Kennedy said:


> Someone I have not seen here since February is rcraig, a sagacious poster, who, if I remember right is/was a member of the Scottish legal professions


I first met rcraig when we were both apprentices in 1955 when my ship _Cedarbank_ moored alongside his Liberty ship _Springbank_ at the Hooghly buoys, Calcutta We discovered that our respective family homes were just a couple of hundred yards apart and had several acquaintances in common from our pre-sea time at Aberdeen navigation school. A fortnight later I transferred to the _Fleetbank_, then alongside in Kidderpore Dock, where my fellow apprentice was Alistair Macnab.

Sixty years later I became reacquainted with both through contact in SN. It is a matter of regret to see old hands melt away but it was great to have them around.

Keith


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Aberdonian said:


> I first met rcraig when we were both apprentices in 1955 when my ship _Cedarbank_ moored alongside his Liberty ship _Springbank_ at the Hooghly buoys, Calcutta We discovered that our respective family homes were just a couple of hundred yards apart and had several acquaintances in common from our pre-sea time at Aberdeen navigation school. A fortnight later I transferred to the _Fleetbank_, then alongside in Kidderpore Dock, where my fellow apprentice was Alistair Macnab.
> 
> Sixty years later I became reacquainted with both through contact in SN. It is a matter of regret to see old hands melt away but it was great to have them around.
> 
> Keith


Two chaps from the opposite ends of the political spectrum. rcraig seemed to me to be a Socialist and humanitarian, with a marked disdain for the hanging and flogging brigade, while Alistair appears from his increasingly rare posts, to be an enthusiastic Trump disciple, with all that entails.
Could you detect these traits in them all those years ago Keith?


----------



## Engine Serang

A fortnight later I transferred to the Fleetbank, then alongside in Kidderpore Dock, where my fellow apprentice was Alistair Macnab.

How many Alistair Macnab's were there in Bank Line?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Engine Serang said:


> A fortnight later I transferred to the Fleetbank, then alongside in Kidderpore Dock, where my fellow apprentice was Alistair Macnab.
> 
> How many Alistair Macnab's were there in Bank Line?


There were plenty of Sandy Macnabs, and not just in Bank Line.
Some could even jump six feet!(Jester)


----------



## duquesa

*Members no longer posting*



Pat Kennedy said:


> Two chaps from the opposite ends of the political spectrum. rcraig seemed to me to be a Socialist and humanitarian, with a marked disdain for the hanging and flogging brigade, while Alistair appears from his increasingly rare posts, to be an enthusiastic Trump disciple, with all that entails.
> Could you detect these traits in them all those years ago Keith?


If you live in Texas and don't appear to support Trump, you have a good chance of getting tarred and feathered. When I visit my son in Houston, his first words are always:- Remember Dad, don't mention Trump!!!


----------



## Supergoods

duquesa said:


> If you live in Texas and don't appear to support Trump, you have a good chance of getting tarred and feathered. When I visit my son in Houston, his first words are always:- Remember Dad, don't mention Trump!!!


We haven't descended quite that far, however I'm not looking forward to Thursday's Thanksgiving Dinner is held at our house.

It is amazing that some people now rate the Donald alongside the Messiah and something similar is preached from religious right pulpits statewide.

Having lived longer than many, I see too many parallels to the events of the 1930's in Europe.

The separation of state from religion is disappearing and single issue politics now rule the state.

Ian


----------



## Aberdonian

Pat Kennedy said:


> Two chaps from the opposite ends of the political spectrum. rcraig seemed to me to be a Socialist and humanitarian, with a marked disdain for the hanging and flogging brigade, while Alistair appears from his increasingly rare posts, to be an enthusiastic Trump disciple, with all that entails.
> Could you detect these traits in them all those years ago Keith?


Most of what I know about rcraig comes from his worthy SN posts and an exchange of PM’s in 2012. However, when I was up for second mate’s ticket in Aberdeen it was being recounted how two lads, rcraig and Ian Raeper went downstairs from the Market Street BOT exam room and into to the Army recruiting office where they signed on for 8 years. He eventually took a Law degree at Aberdeen University. He was a biker roaming around the countryside up until past 70 years of age; I guess you could sum him up as a free spirit.

Alistair was already 18 months into his first voyage when I joined him in the _Fleetbank_. During this time he had endured the malign attentions of a mildly psychopathic Mate. Of course this guy’s lack of empathy applied to me as well until we paid off 6 months later in Port Sudan. After leave we both joined the _Laganbank_ at H & W, Belfast as apprentices for her maiden voyage, Even as a lad you felt that Alistair was destined for greater things but he remained a pleasant individual and a good man to sail with. Okay, he’s a Republican and devoted to his adopted homeland. We still keep in touch.


----------



## jmcg

It is always a pleasure to read Alistair Macnab's postings.

Sound stand up type of individual.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Puffin's skipper

*Lost Souls.*

Then there is the Corona Virus.. It has thinned out the ranks a little. I've lost four old shipmates since March. I couldn't even go to their send offs.. Sad. We cant even claim, 'Short hand money' on here..


----------



## Puffin's skipper

Engine Serang said:


> In bed with a flu for a week.
> And nobody gave a damn.


They would this year(Cloud)(Cloud)


----------



## R651400

Another poster who has disappeared from SN boards both member and moderator is Gulpers.


----------



## jmcg

Anyone heard from Basil? 

BW

J


----------



## Farmer John

The twig is becoming lighter.


----------



## spongebob

Farmer John said:


> The twig is becoming lighter.


I have spent an hour or two treading through posts of ten or more years ago and it is amazing how many then frequent contributors no longer participate.
Let's hope that it is that they have exhausted their comment and become bored with dry land debate rather than the many other reasons to discontinue but they do remain as members hence the hordes that the site claims to currently have.

BOB


----------



## spongebob

Farmer John said:


> The twig is becoming lighter
> 
> But if the bough breaks the cradle will fall


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

How does one 'resign' membership of SN?
How does one delete their photos etc?


----------



## Frank P

YM-Mundrabilla said:


> How does one 'resign' membership of SN?
> How does one delete their photos etc?


Why don't you wait for a while and see if things improve, maybe the hierarchy are not fully aware of what is going on on the site........
Cheers Frank


----------



## Mad Landsman

Just same 'Hotel California ' - You can check out but you can never leave....

Abandon dugout take to the twigs!


----------



## pitcrew

jmcg said:


> Anyone heard from Basil?
> 
> BW
> 
> J


I wondered about him. Don’t think he’s posted since early this year.


----------



## Frank P

pitcrew said:


> I wondered about him. Don’t think he’s posted since early this year.


He might have got fed up with people attacking his right wing views...........

Frank


----------



## Mad Landsman

jmcg said:


> Anyone heard from Basil?
> 
> BW
> 
> J


Last visit '6 months ago' - this wonderful new system does not give actual dates.


----------



## pitcrew

Frank P said:


> He might have got fed up with people attacking his right wing views...........
> 
> Frank


I think he relished it.


----------



## John Jarman

Frank P said:


> He might have got fed up with people attacking his right wing views...........
> 
> Frank


Frank, in exchanging PMs with him he relished it.

JJ.


----------



## colcur

spongebob said:


> How often have we said, or had said to us, "Stop me if I have told you" or "Have I ever mentioned " and many similar phrases that serve as a cautionary introduction to yet another nostalgic story . Some stark truth, some embellished , some pure bull dust , but all in the gem category.
> Keep them coming .
> 
> Bob


There are times Bob, when a lot of us sound a bit like "Uncle Albert" from only fools and horses


----------



## colcur

spongebob said:


> Thanks for your concern OJ , I have been off site for about a month due to a lock out followed by an inability to re establish my connection due to eyesight , age and devilishly tricky temporary log on PIN numbers . After a few frustrating tries and five times failure lock outs I gave it away .
> I did miss it after a while and a renewed effort in full daylight saw me break through.
> Perhaps a 'chilling' fact is that once locked out there is no alternative way in which to contact the site.
> 
> Regards Bob


There were some quite imaginative forums in the past. That darned squirrel from the Wirral being a prime example. Perhaps as we have aged our childish sense of fun is somewhat diminished. All good clean fun with no malice.


----------



## Robert Hilton

I was appalled by the changes when the site was taken over. Now I'm reluctant to participate in this strange medium. Also I'm busy out of doors doing physical work to regain the fitness I'd like to imagine was mine after a good month in hospital. That month was really lucky as I had a number of things fixed, including one only discovered in hospital.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Robert Hilton said:


> I was appalled by the changes when the site was taken over. Now I'm reluctant to participate in this strange medium. Also I'm busy out of doors doing physical work to regain the fitness I'd like to imagine was mine after a good month in hospital. That month was really lucky as I had a number of things fixed, including one only discovered in hospital.


Glad To hear that you're now 'fixed'. Take it slow and steady.
Yes the site is different and the gallery is useless but there is still some life left in it. 
It all depends on people actually using it.
Remember before the internet, it was all new, this site is just different and maybe a bit strange, but not new. 
Take care!


----------



## John Cassels

Make up of the site is exactly the same as the Ford Kuga UK owners site , same owner ?.


----------



## Mad Landsman

K


John Cassels said:


> Make up of the site is exactly the same as the Ford Kuga UK owners site , same owner ?.


Yes, owned by Verticalscope and using XenForo software. - Exactly the same as dozens of other sites.
The Gallery 'works' on these other sites because, with only a couple of pages of photos, it does not _need _a search facility.


----------



## John Jarman

Glad to say the classic Jaguar site I go on is 'old school' and very civilized...........No Stormy Weather on there, but I suppose it would be called "I say!...bumpy road...wot"....,if there was.
They do have a jokes thread though. Doing Arthur Askey ones at present.

JJ.


----------

